# Where to buy SD CARD for Destin reefs/wreck numbers



## RED_DAWG (Feb 1, 2017)

Anyone have a source for purchasing a card for numbers???


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Strike lines and there are also free public spots online.


----------



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm pretty new to this and I was able to download the public numbers off strike lines to an SD card and it transferred to my older garmin flawlessly.


----------



## RED_DAWG (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## RED_DAWG (Feb 1, 2017)

Is there anywhere else or is strikelines the only place to get numbers.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

What exactly are you looking for?

A card to start with some general references so you can install a general overlay on your GPS?
A card with all public numbers? 
or are you looking to buy some numbers for private reefs? 
Or somewhere in between?

and are you looking for close numbers (within 5 miles or Farther from the Pass)
Or deeper spots.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Google escambia county public reef coordinates. You can get what you need there.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Here this is it!!!


http://myfwc.maps.arcgis.com/apps/View/index.html?appid=4675e1db32ac43a9a4308e757965d17d


----------



## Diverrite (May 17, 2009)

*See Tim*

at Half Hitch in Destin.


----------



## Gameplan (Sep 6, 2018)

What type of fishing are your looking to do? There are some awesome options out there that give someone starting in a new area a huge leg up depending on the type of fishing.


----------



## Rager323 (Apr 29, 2016)

I went to strikelines website, you can go to free public reefs inside the website and dowload Alabama, Destin, oil platforms, and Escambia public reefs for free. They also have one for all of Florida public reefs. Download then trasnfer to an SD card and upload the SD card to your unit. Saves you about 200 dollars and same info thats on any other card out their for purchase. Only takes about 15 minutes. There are directions in the actual download that will tell you how to upload it to your specific unit.


----------



## BrntPhish (May 31, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> Here this is it!!!
> 
> 
> http://myfwc.maps.arcgis.com/apps/View/index.html?appid=4675e1db32ac43a9a4308e757965d17d



Thanks for this .... I was able to get the data and make my own waypoints from it ..... if anyone wants it as an object to parse. 

http://atoll.floridamarine.org/arcg...Envelope&inSR=102100&outFields=*&outSR=102100


----------



## elwoodjr (Nov 26, 2021)

RED_DAWG said:


> Anyone have a source for purchasing a card for numbers???


STRIKELINES.COM


----------

